# Mettere su un HUB per 2 PC e un Router

## akiross

Ciao ragazzi

ho 2 PC, Questo athlon e un Pentium2, che aspettano solo di essere collegati in rete. Il punto e' che ho un router (il famoso ZyXEL 645R), ora ho un problema, suppongo che per metterli in rete mi serva un HUB, guardando un po in giro ne ho trovati un paio che sembrano interessanti. Hanno 4 porte e hanno un collegamento USB2.

Ora, ho 4 domande prima di un eventuale acquisto:

1. L'HUB e' la soluzione migliore per attaccare 2 PC ad un router e mettere tutto in rete?

2. Funziona l'HUB se e' USB?

3. Come lo monto l'HUB?

4. Se il mio PC e' USB, e l'HUB e' USB2, ho qualche problema o va tutto liscio?

Grazie

ciao

----------

## akiross

scusate, direi che ho detto una cagata clamorosa... ho mandato mio padre a guardare per gli HUB, e solo adesso mi ha detto che ha trovato hub usb... non uno ethernet.

Comunque chiedo lo stesso, cosa mi aspetta e come montare l'HUB. Intendo, ne trovo uno che si alimenta e ha N prese rj-45 per attaccare i PC e il router, suppongo.

Grazie

ciao

----------

## enx89

Per due pc da mettere in rete va benissimo un hub, anche se lo switch è sempre migliore. Se trovi uno switch al prezzo di un hub prendi quello!!!

Cmq si parte a minimo 4 porte rj45 + una uplink per poterci attaccare altri hub, switch o router!! Dipende dalle tue mire espansionistiche, se hai intenzione di popolare la casa di altri pc da mettere in rete ti conviene subito un hub/switch 8 porte.

Ciao ENx

----------

## shev

Ciao, posso permettermi di suggerirti l'acquisto di uno switch anzichè di un hub?

Spenderai pochi euro in più ( limitandoci a dispositivi da 5/8 porte ), ma secondo me ne vale la pena, soprattutto in previsione di future aggiunte o modifche alla tua infrastruttura di rete. Credo saprai la differenza che intercorre tra i due, ma la ripeto: prestazioni di rete maggiori con lo switch, dovute alla modalità full-duplex (contro tipicamente half-duplex dell'hub), banda dedicata anzichè condivisa (soprattutto)

In pratica se più postazioni utilizzano contemporaneamente la rete, ogni utente avrà a disposizione l'ampiezza di banda massima (teoricamente) permessa dalla tua rete (tipicamente 10/100 Mbps) usando uno switch, mentre usando un hub tutte le postazioni condivideranno il canale in comune, con conseguente diminuzione dell'ampiezza di banda a disposizione di ogni singolo utente (es.: 3 utenti, rete 100 Mbps ->  100 Mbps / 3 utenti = 33 Mbps/utente. Con lo switch: 100 Mbps/utente. Sempre a livello teorico, in pratica il throughput è sempre minore).

Per la tua topologia di rete e l'utilizzo medio che ne farai potrebbe anche bastare un semplice hub, ma perchè accontentarsi quando spendendo poco più otterresti una rete migliore?

Chi più spende meno spende  :Very Happy: 

Per la configurazione è una stupidata, credimi, trovi molto materiale in rete, ma è cosa da 5 minuti massimo  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

ARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH

NOOOOOOOOOOO

NON POTETE DIRMI QUESTO SOLO ADESSOOOOOOO

Baaaw che disastro, ho gia ordinato l'HUB!!!

Baaawwww e io che pensavo che l'HUB FOSSE MEGLIOOO

Dio, l'half duplex rallenta un bel po le cose, se fosse stato full-duplex sarebbe stato molto meglio... d'oh!

Che faccio? chiamo il negozio e disdico l'ordinazione???

Arrgggg

Comunque l'hub che ho trovato io e' a 5 porte 35 Euri, lo swirch costava 60 e passa euri... vabe, per ora mi accontento di quello, anche perche' non e' che useremo molto spesso i 2 pc assieme... maggiormente sara' usato questo... vabe, non fa nulla

grazie

Ciauz

----------

## akiross

MASSiiii

non fa niente... adesso tengo quello, ho trovato uno switch a 8 porte che costa 15 euri in +, ma sarebbe anche sprecato per una rete cosi'...

cioe', io me ne faro poche cose:

1. Scaricare le cose da internet e visitare pagine web assieme

2. Compilazione divisa tra le 2 macchine

3. Giochi in lan

4. Trasmissione di file e condivisione di cartelle tra i 2 pc

cioe', non mi sembra sto gran che... e comunque, teoricamente, dovrebbero esserci almeno 33Mbit/sec (4 MByte/sec) per ogni pc, il che non e' molto poco.. per giocare va bene, per navigare internet anche (dato che la ADSL arriva al massimoa  256 kbit, ma sappiamo bene che va molto piu' lento). Quindi credo basti cosi', il giorno che avro' 3-4 pc o piu' su una rete allora vedro'

Ciauz

----------

## shev

 *akiross wrote:*   

> MASSiiii
> 
> non fa niente... adesso tengo quello, ho trovato uno switch a 8 porte che costa 15 euri in +, ma sarebbe anche sprecato per una rete cosi'...
> 
> 

 

Certo che ve bene, nessuno ha detto il contrario. Per l'uso che ne fai l'hub può andare più che bene, ci mancherebbe. Il discorso era un altro: dovendo cmq acquistare qualcosa, era meglio uno switch, visto che ha un rapporto prezzo / prestazioni nettamente superiore. 

Con pochi euro in più ti garantivi un'ottima espandibilità futura a prestazioni costanti, tutto qui.

Ma visto che già hai scelto, ormai non conta più, in termini pratici e presenti ti cambia poco.

Per ora goditelo, sarai in tempo fra qualche mese / anno a pentirti della scelta  :Very Happy: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## enx89

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Comunque l'hub che ho trovato io e' a 5 porte 35 Euri, lo swirch costava 60 e passa euri... vabe, per ora mi accontento di quello, anche perche' non e' che useremo molto spesso i 2 pc assieme... maggiormente sara' usato questo... vabe, non fa nulla 

 

Beh non vorrei rincarare la dose ma nel negozietto dove mi rifornisco io ho trovato questo prezzo: *Quote:*   

> SWITCH 10/100 8 porte  32,00Euro

   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Prova a controllare questo indirizzo per avere riferimenti su prezzi:

www.dgm-informatica.it

se poi sei di milano, meglio ancora, perchè si trova a MI

Ciao ENx

----------

## shev

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a controllare questo indirizzo per avere riferimenti su prezzi:
> 
> www.dgm-informatica.it
> ...

 

L'url corretto è www.dgminformatica.it , senza il trattino. Lo so perchè anch'io vado in quel negozietto ogni tanto!  :Very Happy: 

Com'è piccolo il mondo!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## enx89

 *Shev wrote:*   

> L'url corretto è www.dgminformatica.it , senza il trattino.

 

Ops... gravissimo errore  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Lo so perchè anch'io vado in quel negozietto ogni tanto!
> 
> Com'è piccolo il mondo!

 

Mitico... Sei di Milano? Come lo hai conosciuto?

ENx

----------

## akiross

no, non sono di milano... ma ci sono abbastanza vicino (una 30ina di Km, o meno...)

vabe, nn fa nulla.

grazie

ciao

----------

## shev

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mitico... Sei di Milano? Come lo hai conosciuto?
> 
> 

 

/ot mode on

No, non sono di MIlano, ma frequento il politecnico, ed essendo a poche decine di metri di distanza dal negozietto, direi che scoprirlo è stato quasi naturale!  :Very Happy: 

/ot mode off

----------

## enx89

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *enx89 wrote:*   
> 
> Mitico... Sei di Milano? Come lo hai conosciuto?
> 
>  
> ...

 

/ot mode on

Beh effettivamente è in una posizione moooolto strategica!!! Io l' ho conosciuto tramite un mio amico di università (Statale Bicocca) che è molto amico del proprietario

/ot mode off

Ciao ENx

----------

